# Bonucci - Milan: il colpo più importante degli ultimi 10 anni.



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.

Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".

Che poi Bonucci non è solo il miglior difensore del campionato italiano. E' uno dei migliori al mondo. Chiedere a Conte, Guardiola e Mourinho che avrebbero fatto carte false per portarlo in Inghilterra.

Un colpo da maestro. Inaspettato quanto incredibile. Per il Milan attuale, un rinforzo giusto poteva essere Musacchio: discreto difensore con altrettanto discreta esperienza internazionale. Ed infatti è arrivato. Bene. Ma qui siamo andati ben oltre. Siamo andati a prendere il top nel ruolo. La fuoriserie. Ed in più, un leader ed un capitano.

Tanto di cappello a Fassone e Mirabelli. Ora sotto con il bomber!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Con Bonucci siamo la miglior difesa italiana. E tra le top in Europa.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2017)

E' l'elemento simbolico che rende tutto così fragoroso: la dinastia dei 6 scudetti consecutivi costretta a cedere ad una clamorosa araba fenice morta da almeno 4 anni, per altro ultima a vincere uno scudetto prima della Juve, il proprio simbolo tecnico, tattico ed umano.

E' questo ciò che rende tutto sproporzionato, il fatto che una squadra che mancava da tre anni l'Europa e che è arrivata al massimo sesta, possa essere vista da quell'uomo simbolo come punto di approdo e clamorosa sfida personale e sportiva.

Non è solo un giocatore importante da una squadra importante ad una che lo vuole diventare: è il simbolo di una nuova gerarchia, comunque vada ed a prescindere da amalgama e conti a bilancio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Nulla da aggiungere.
Specialmente dopo che Marmotta si è permesso di fare il figo con Donnarumma. Dimostrazione di potere *devastante* da parte nostra.


----------



## gabuz (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Hai centrato il punto. Strapparlo alla Juve è un segnale ENORME.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Condivido in pieno quanto dici.
L'importanza della trattativa va ben oltre l'aspetto tecnico.
E' una spinta chiara verso un cambio di rotta.
Un' acquisto di questo tipo, per cosa rappresenta dal punto di vista dell'immagine non ha eguali negli ultimi 15 anni.
Speriamo di completare l'opera con un attaccante vero, perché va bene la difesa, ma per vincere serve chi segna i gol


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Direi 15 anni. È il colpo più importante del Milan dal Nesta 2002, per importanza tecnica e simbolica.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Luglio 2017)

Marotta è venuto a Milano per prendere Donnarumma ed è tornato a Torino senza Bonucci...

Per dirla alla Paul Newman nella Stangata "se non eri un pollo non ti facevano giocare"...  

L'affare Bonucci, più che migliorare la rosa (che ha fatto e non di poco) ha da solo rimesso a nuovo una immagine del club andata persa negli ultimi anni...

Pallone d'oro 2017? Marco Fassone


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2017)

Simbolicamente è un'operazione che può entrare nella storia.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...




Ha tanti di quei retrogusti questo (potenziale) affare da lasciare di stucco.
Può essere veramente la chiave di volta.

Mirabelli e Fassone stanno combinando qualcosa di impensabile tanto da aver scatenato ,alle prime fughe di notizie, ilarità credo un po' in tutti.


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2017)

Con Biglia-Bonucci hai preso quelli che sulla carta sono due leader, l'esperienza, i giocatori pronti.
Giovani e veterani, il mix è quello giusto, se stendiamo la formazione attuale (considerando che potrebbe arrivare pure uno tra Belotti e Auba) avremmo 5-6 italiani in campo.


----------



## Konrad (14 Luglio 2017)

E con Bonucci...magari qualcun altro potrebbe pensare che una scelta "di cuore" per la squadra che tifa fin da bambino non sia proprio il caso di rimandarla troppo


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

non esiste che un'italiana prende un titolare dalla juve, nonché top mondiale del ruolo
dimostrazione di potenza pazzesca


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Direi 15 anni. È il colpo più importante del Milan dal Nesta 2002, per importanza tecnica e simbolica.



Esatto caro Pitermilanista. La simbolica è molto importante in questi casi: Un colpo cha ha una risonanza internazionale. 

Io vivo al'estero e la Juve è conosciuta e rispettata per la BBC e Buffon. Bonucci è un top difensore. Gli altri sono Hummels , Boateng e ovviamente Ramos.

Vorrei fare un osservazione: nelle squadre della grande storia rossonera, il libero o il perno della difesa è sempre stato un difensore con le caratteristiche di Bonucci cioè: eleganza, tecnica, leadership. Schnellinger, Baresi, Nesta , Maldini, Silva.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Luglio 2017)

Questo colpo di mercato mi ricorda quello di Nesta, Leader della Lazio, fra i top mondo di quell'epoca, arrivato al Milan.
Bonucci è forte, fortissimo..forse quanto lo era Nesta, rendiamoci conto che razza di calciatore abbiamo preso.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Questo colpo di mercato mi ricorda quello di Nesta, Leader della Lazio, fra i top mondo di quell'epoca, arrivato al Milan.
> Bonucci è forte, fortissimo..forse quanto lo era Nesta, rendiamoci conto che razza di calciatore abbiamo preso.



Capisco l'entusiasmo, ma non diciamo eresie. L'aspetto mediatico/simbolico ve lo condivido tutto. Quello economico mi mette qualche dubbio, ma ok. Però sotto l'aspetto tecnico non c'è minimamente paragone con Nesta, è una bestemmia questa.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Nesta come valori assoluti era molto più forte del Bonucci attuale.

Considerato però che il livello medio, in quasi tutti i ruoli, è sceso moltissimo rispetto agli anni passati, l'acquisto di Bonucci oggi vale sicuramente quello di Nesta nel 2002.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...


parole sante...strappare il leader emotivo della squadra pluricampione d'italia e finalista di champions 2 volte negli ultimi 3 anni...un vincente con 2 palle enormi...un regista arretrato assurdo...colpo MOSTRUOSO...certifica il ritorno del Milan a livello mondiale...ora anche prendere altri big sarà molto più semplice...


----------



## Brain84 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nesta come valori assoluti era molto più forte del Bonucci attuale.
> 
> Considerato però che il livello medio, in quasi tutti i ruoli, è sceso moltissimo rispetto agli anni passati, l'acquisto di Bonucci oggi vale sicuramente quello di Nesta nel 2002.



Esatto Admin vedo che hai colto il mio commento. Non si parla di valore assoluto del calciatore, ma del suo valore nel calcio di quegli anni. Nesta non era nemmeno il più forte, c'era Maldini sopra per dire. Attualmente Bonucci a livello mondiale non credo abbia molti rivali.
Il calcio è cambiato e i ruoli di conseguenza. Di certo stiamo scrivendo la storia del calcio in questi mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Il bello è come la dichiarazione di Montella in conferenza ("prenderemo giocatori top dalla Juve") sembrava una delle sue solite battute idiote, ma in realtà nascondeva una reale trattativa.
L'hanno tenuta nascosto benissimo. Se Bargiggia non avesse avuto la soffiata, probabilmente lo avremmo saputo solo oggi a trattativa finita.

Questo fa sognare, perchè ti chiedi quali altre magie segrete, di cui nessuno parla o che non ci immaginiamo, possano tirar fuori dal cilindro da qui al 31 agosto.


----------



## Gas (14 Luglio 2017)

Come sempre mi piace consultarmi con i miei colleghi inglesi, oggi ho chiesto "Conosci Bonucci", risposta "Certo, il difensore della Juve, qui in UK molti ritengono che sia il miglior difensore al mondo del momento".
Ecco, detto tutto.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Per noi il colpo più importante degli ultimi 15 anni dopo Nesta e alla pari di Zlatan.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Direi 15 anni. È il colpo più importante del Milan dal Nesta 2002, per importanza tecnica e simbolica.



Direi che stiamo un po' perdendo il senso della misura...qualche anno fa è arrivato un certo Ibrahimovic....non paragonatemelo a Bonucci per carità, che se vi sente Zlatan vi incenerisce.
Abbiamo preso un difensore di buon livello e di trent anni, stop
Aggiungerei odioso


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

Siamo andati dai gobbi e gliel'abbiamo picchiato dietro...non appoggiato, proprio buttato a bomba...e ora lo sentiranno bene, che entra e non perdona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Tutto questo dopo aver rinnovato a Donnarumma, eh.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (14 Luglio 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Direi che stiamo un po' perdendo il senso della misura...qualche anno fa è arrivato un certo Ibrahimovic....non paragonatemelo a Bonucci per carità, che se vi sente Zlatan vi incenerisce.
> Abbiamo preso un difensore di buon livello e di trent anni, stop
> Aggiungerei odioso



capisco non farsi prendere troppo dall'euforia ma è un pò piu di "buon livello".
concordo su zlatan, ci ha fatto vincere un campionato e nel mentre si dilettava a mandare nocerino in doppia cifra.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> capisco non farsi prendere troppo dall'euforia ma è un pò piu di "buon livello".
> concordo su zlatan, ci ha fatto vincere un campionato e nel mentre si dilettava a mandare nocerino in doppia cifra.



Bisogna vedere il contesto.


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto questo dopo aver rinnovato a Donnarumma, eh.



Dopo aver segato le gambine a Raiola, si può desiderare di meglio? non credo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2017)

Nel frattempo Bonucci si è fermato in autogrill a dormire o è già arrivato a milano??


----------



## VonVittel (14 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il bello è come la dichiarazione di Montella in conferenza ("prenderemo giocatori top dalla Juve") sembrava una delle sue solite battute idiote, ma in realtà nascondeva una reale trattativa.
> L'hanno tenuta nascosto benissimo. Se Bargiggia non avesse avuto la soffiata, probabilmente lo avremmo saputo solo oggi a trattativa finita.
> 
> Questo fa sognare, perchè ti chiedi quali altre magie segrete, di cui nessuno parla o che non ci immaginiamo, possano tirar fuori dal cilindro da qui al 31 agosto.



Assolutamente si. Bargiggia qualche giorno fa ha parlato addirittura di un interessamento forte del Milan per Marchisio. Mi sembrava una boiata, ma a questo punto ci credo.

Per ogni trattativa pubblica di Fassone e Mirabelli, ve ne saranno 5 tenute nascoste. Fantastico


----------



## zamp2010 (14 Luglio 2017)

secondo voi, per quanti anni sarà utile ancora Bonucci?


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> secondo voi, per quanti anni sarà utile ancora Bonucci?



3 anni buoni li fa tutti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Luglio 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> secondo voi, per quanti anni sarà utile ancora Bonucci?



Il caso Barzagli insegna, ha ancora almeno 4 anni ad alti livelli dalla sua.


----------



## mrsmit (14 Luglio 2017)

Questa è una trattativa che sicuramente non è nata 2 giorni fa, io credo che l'offerta della juve era donnarumma+ desciglio in cambio di bonucci.
Ma il Milan della schiena dritta e il portierino hanno rifiutato, e quindi hanno portato avanti le operazioni in modo slegato.
Se pensiamo che abbiamo preso Bonucci a 30+ De sciglio dobbiamo assolutamente pensare di aver fatto un affarone.
Cmq l'assist della Uefa per la discussione del V.A. è stato decisivo, ci ha permesso di poter sparare tutte le cartucce subito senza limitazioni.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Tecnicamente ma soprattutto mediaticamente è un colpo spettacolare: che goduria sentire il fegato dei ladri esplodere! Fino a mercoledì era il miglior centrale, adesso è un sopravvalutato


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente ma soprattutto mediaticamente è un colpo spettacolare: che goduria sentire il fegato dei ladri esplodere! Fino a mercoledì era il miglior centrale, adesso è un sopravvalutato



ahahahah
quando sembrava Donnarumma potesse andar via, e proprio dai gobbi, me ne dispiacqui molto sia per il valore tecnico che per il fatto di andare a rafforzare una rivale storica, che per i soldi da tirar fuori per un nuovo portiere che lo sostituisse (e che magari sarebbe comunque stato più scarso).
ovviamente pretendere certi discorsi dai ladri sarebbe troppo 

comunque ora possono dirsi contenti, è un anno che voglio vedere Bonucci e Romagnoli insieme, direi che sono stati accontentati


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

1 settimana prima sognavano di soffiarci Gigio a 0 e poi arriviamo noi e gli prendiamo il loro difensore più forte. Non so che dire se non grazie Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 1 settimana prima sognavano di soffiarci Gigio a 0 e poi arriviamo noi e gli prendiamo il loro difensore più forte. Non so che dire se non grazie Fassone e Mirabelli



Chi l'avrebbe mai pensato? 

FANTASTICO


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al Milan, se si concretizzerà, ma ormai sembra proprio di sì, sarà il colpo di mercato, in Serie A, più importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Ma forse anche di più.
> 
> Intendiamoci, in questi anni in Italia sono arrivati giocatori più importanti sotto il profilo qualitativo. Ma qui parliamo di prestigio dell'acquisto. Un Milan in rinascita, che arrivava da sesti, settimi ed ottavi posti, si è permesso di andare dai gobbi, primi in Italia e secondi in Europa, posargli 40 cucuzze sul tavolo, e dirgli:"Siamo qui per acquistare il vostro miglior difensore".
> 
> ...



Senza dubbio se va in porto è simbolicamente l'operazione più importante che io ricordi, ne abbiamo visit di colpi "grossi" nel tempo, dal Vieri all'Inter per 90 miliardi, al Buffon pagato 100, il Rui Costa a 80 per arrivare ai 90 milioni per Higuain..ma c'era sempre un comune denominatore: una delle 3 Big che portava via il top dalle provinciali o pseudo big (parma, lazio, roma, napoli)

Qui si sta materializzando l'inimmaginabile: una delle tre big che compra il leader di un altra a cash..è come se i gobbi 10 anni fa fossero venuti a comprarci Sheva per capirci..
Non era mai successo....Baggio ed Inzaghi arrivarono per scelta tecnica (si decise di puntare su Del Piero e Trezeguet), Ibra e Vieria sappiamo cosa avvenne..
Qui...boh...non esiste un sostituto per Bonucci, altro che "abbiamo già Rugani e Benatia"


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2017)

Per certi versi mi ricorda l'operazione nesta.
Bonucci in impostazione, uscita ,capacità di guidare un reparto è il top in circolazione. 
E il nostro mercato continua ad avere un minimo comune multiplo : la qualità media altissima dei giocatori acquistati, anche nei difensori.
Alla juve non abbiamo solo preso il miglior difensore ma anche l'unica certezza, ora hanno vecchi o ragazzini.


----------



## Solo (14 Luglio 2017)

Eh, come dire, "avevamo il dovere di provarci"


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Sto godendo come poche altre volte in vita mia: non sentite che boato in giro per le strade d'Italia? Sono i fegati dei ladri che esplodono


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2017)

A livello personale il colpo che più mi ha gasato negli ultimi dieci anni è stato indubbiamente Ibrahimovic (e non solo negli ultimi dieci anni ...), una gioia così grande che credo difficilmente potrò provare nuovamente in futuro. Detto ciò, tenendo conto del contesto e del fortissimo valore simbolico sono d'accordo: Bonucci è senz'altro il colpo più importante dai tempi di Nesta a oggi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Oltre all'aspetto tecnico (a me non fa impazzire ma è ovviamente più forte dei nostri), l'aspetto mediatico e di colpo di Stato è enorme e roboante.

Ora nessun dirigente può andare a dormire senza prima controllare che sotto il letto ci sia Mirabelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dimostrazione di forza incredibile che fino a 2 mesi fa ci sognavamo.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Novembre 2017)

Mi viene un dolore allo stomaco a leggere tutti voi in questo post. Che entusiasmo che si era creato, mamma mia, ora è tutto finito già a novembre.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi viene un dolore allo stomaco a leggere tutti voi in questo post. Che entusiasmo che si era creato, mamma mia, ora è tutto finito già a novembre.



Il problema è che non è finita solo la stagione ma proprio tutto sto schifoso progetto di sti cialtroni maiali bugiardi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mi viene un dolore allo stomaco a leggere tutti voi in questo post. Che entusiasmo che si era creato, mamma mia, ora è tutto finito già a novembre.


Ora Bonucci è una pippa ed è meglio giocare senza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non è finita solo la stagione ma proprio tutto sto schifoso progetto di sti cialtroni maiali bugiardi



rilassati, siediti e fatti una camomilla


----------

